

B-52 Design: Dayton hotel birthplace of jet-powered bomber - henning
http://www.boeing.com/defense-space/military/b52-strat/b52_50th/design.htm

======
utopkara
Sounds like a cheap glorification. I bet the bulk of the design work was done
after the project was approved. Why do people need to make up such stories
that simplifies and undermines the long and iterative process it takes to
produce large projects?

------
trafficlight
This is just flat-out terrible story telling. How about some detail on the
design struggles? It sounds like they just drew a few lines on a napkin and
called it good.

------
draker
"The Development of the B-52 and Jet Propulsion, A Case Study in
Organizational Innovation"

[http://aupress.au.af.mil/digital/pdf/book/b_0038_mandeles_b_...](http://aupress.au.af.mil/digital/pdf/book/b_0038_mandeles_b_52_jet_propulsion.pdf)

Page 97 of the PDF (page 87 of the report) details the October 21 meeting.

